# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Доставка цветов

## Аркадий

Подскажите проверенную компанию которая занимается доставкой цветов в Минске.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Я бы вам посоветовал нормальную компанию по доставке цветов в Минске выбирать по отзывам клиентов.

----------


## Сергей Петров

Я тоже долгое время искал проверенную компанию где можно приобрести красивые цветы с доставкой по приемлемой цене и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://artflora.by там и приобретаю.

----------


## Владислав Трак-Детейл

Привет, ребят! Скоро приезжаю к Вам в гости к родне, есть ли какие-то оптовые базы цветов в Минске? Уж очень много женщин у нас в крови

----------

